# No more Lifetime?



## arw03 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been looking into DVR options. Cable boxes aren't really an option for me, and I'd rather have my own box I can take if/whenever I need to move. Not interested in ongoing charges, wanted to just buy a box with Lifetime subscription.

The main site seemed incredibly lacking in information for it, so I resorted to one of those chats, where I was told the Premiere isn't sold with the Lifetime plan. What hell?

Either they actually mean that's not an option anymore, or the other option maybe is I'd have to buy it with some monthly package, and switch it to Lifetime when I get it. Similar option would be buying it at BB and then activating a Lifetime, maybe?

This whole site seems kinda indicative of the customer service reviews I've seen...

If Lifetime really isn't an option, I'mma probably go for Moxi. Same idea with its own set of issues.

Anyway, input?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

arw03 said:


> I've been looking into DVR options. Cable boxes aren't really an option for me, and I'd rather have my own box I can take if/whenever I need to move. Not interested in ongoing charges, wanted to just buy a box with Lifetime subscription.
> 
> The main site seemed incredibly lacking in information for it, so I resorted to one of those chats, where I was told the Premiere isn't sold with the Lifetime plan. What hell?
> 
> ...


You can purchase Product Lifetime Service if you purchase the hardware directly from TiVo. See the TiVo Payment Plan options.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

arw03 said:


> Either they actually mean that's not an option anymore, or the other option maybe is I'd have to buy it with some monthly package, and switch it to Lifetime when I get it. Similar option would be buying it at BB and then activating a Lifetime, maybe? If Lifetime really isn't an option, I'mma probably go for Moxi. Same idea with its own set of issues.


You cannot buy "lifetime" service on a subsidized TiVo box (which is what they are pushing right now). If you pay full price for the box, you can add lifetime.

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html

"(ii) You may purchase a TiVo box at the full MSRP (no instant savings) and subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year) or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399."


----------



## arw03 (Apr 1, 2011)

crxssi said:


> You cannot buy "lifetime" service on a subsidized TiVo box (which is what they are pushing right now). If you pay full price for the box, you can add lifetime.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html
> 
> "(ii) You may purchase a TiVo box at the full MSRP (no instant savings) and subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year) or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399."


Yes, this is what research was leading me to, and what I planned on. Maybe my query should've been clearer.

However, the site doesn't make it very clear how to actually go about this. It's not an option you can choose while purchasing, that I've seen. Which led me to "buy it full price with whatever plan, change it to lifetime when it gets here."


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

arw03 said:


> Yes, this is what research was leading me to, and what I planned on. Maybe my query should've been clearer.
> 
> However, the site doesn't make it very clear how to actually go about this. It's not an option you can choose while purchasing, that I've seen. Which led me to "buy it full price with whatever plan, change it to lifetime when it gets here."


Yeah, I noticed that too. It is very odd. I wonder if they just really don't want to promote lifetime right now. Just call them, they are really nice


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> You can purchase Product Lifetime Service if you purchase the hardware directly from TiVo. See the TiVo Payment Plan options.


Does this also apply to Premiere refurbs? I've heard that you can get one of these with $12.95 monthly and then switch to lifetime within the first 30 days. They don't have them in stock right now but have had them for $99 before.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

crxssi said:


> You cannot buy "lifetime" service on a subsidized TiVo box (which is what they are pushing right now). If you pay full price for the box, you can add lifetime.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html
> 
> "(ii) You may purchase a TiVo box at the full MSRP (no instant savings) and subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year) or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399."


I chatted with the CS people on-line and on the phone before I went and got the TIVO at Best Buy. They both said that after the year commitment I could purchase the lifetime. I asked the question again and they said it didn't matter the orgin of the purchase and I was very clear I was on the one year 19.99 plan. I did save the transcript of the CS online chat, so if they go back on their word they will have a fight on their hand.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

KCcardsfan said:


> I chatted with the CS people on-line and on the phone before I went and got the TIVO at Best Buy. They both said that after the year commitment I could purchase the lifetime. I asked the question again and they said it didn't matter the orgin of the purchase and I was very clear I was on the one year 19.99 plan. I did save the transcript of the CS online chat, so if they go back on their word they will have a fight on their hand.


I meant you can't buy lifetime on a subsidized unit while you are still under your year contract. Once you have paid off your loan (because that is all a subsidized unit is), I don't see why you couldn't then pay for and get lifetime service.


----------



## arw03 (Apr 1, 2011)

So, hopefully my last bit of hesitation before I give in for this.

What I need to purchase is the full price $299 box with the $12 monthly or however much it is. When it gets here, I should be able to "upgrade" that plan to the lifetime subscription, and it shouldn't cost me anything extra, right? There was just something in one of the policies pages that said something about canceling a monthly subscription could incur a cost that had me a bit worried.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

arw03 said:


> So, hopefully my last bit of hesitation before I give in for this.
> 
> What I need to purchase is the full price $299 box with the $12 monthly or however much it is. When it gets here, I should be able to "upgrade" that plan to the lifetime subscription, and it shouldn't cost me anything extra, right? There was just something in one of the policies pages that said something about canceling a monthly subscription could incur a cost that had me a bit worried.


imho, you're asking in the wrong place. I would call them up and ask them.

When you say anything extra, you do mean in terms of "breaking" the monthly charge. of course you'll have to pay the lifetime fee.


----------



## arw03 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, calling. *sighgrumble*hatephones...

But anyway, this is what concerns me. Part 4.1, about an early termination fee.

But you're right, that's a bit too specific for answers in the community.

Edit: Another chat, and a bit clearer on what I was asking for, and I do indeed need to call to purchase the full price box with lifetime subscription.


----------



## real_goose (Oct 24, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> Does this also apply to Premiere refurbs? I've heard that you can get one of these with $12.95 monthly and then switch to lifetime within the first 30 days. They don't have them in stock right now but have had them for $99 before.


That's exactly what I did. Once I received my refurb I upgraded to lifetime.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

crxssi said:


> I meant you can't buy lifetime on a subsidized unit while you are still under your year contract. Once you have paid off your loan (because that is all a subsidized unit is), I don't see why you couldn't then pay for and get lifetime service.


OK misunderstood. They did say I would not be able to switch to the 12.95 plan if you stay monthly the 19.99 is attatched to the box.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I got my Premiere in April 2010. I had never had TiVo before so I chose to pay the yearly amount of $129.00 for a year. I bought the TiVo from Amazon but paid the retail price with no discount. This year I got an email from TiVo which offered me the lifetime for $100.00 off. When I went to the website in the email, it didn't have the lifetime offer. I tried chatting with TiVo and they said the only way to get it was to call TiVo. I called and the lady at TiVo said her system wasn't allowing her to give me the lifetime for $100.00 off. I got a little upset with her and asked for her supervisor because they needed to honor it since I received an email from TiVo directly giving me the offer. After a few moments she comes back on the line and says the system now is letting her do it. I don't know what's going on with TiVo but it seems they are resisting the lifetime more and more especially with the discount of $299.00. I didn't do the lifetime at first because I wanted to make sure I was happy with it before going to lifetime. I would say I have had very little problems with the Premiere compared to my old Dish 722 especially when it comes to reception problems.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

Funny, your post is eerily similar to my experience. See my post here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=467525

Almost identical situation. Well, at least we can commiserate with each other.

I did get the $100 off lifetime in the end. Shouldn't have to fight the incompetence/bureaucracy every time we deal with them though.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

crxssi said:


> I meant you can't buy lifetime on a subsidized unit while you are still under your year contract. Once you have paid off your loan (because that is all a subsidized unit is), I don't see why you couldn't then pay for and get lifetime service.


You're stuck at $20 with the free boxes.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

WillH said:


> Funny, your post is eerily similar to my experience. See my post here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=467525
> 
> ...


Yes, it is very similar. The only difference is I like the technical support tons better than with Dish because these people speak english as opposed to the Dish technical support who only pretend to speak english and we have to spend all the time repeating ourselves until the other party understands. This to me is one of the reasons I decided on the lifetime with TiVo.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lujan said:


> Yes, it is very similar. The only difference is I like the technical support tons better than with Dish because these people speak english as opposed to the Dish technical support who only pretend to speak english and we have to spend all the time repeating ourselves until the other party understands. This to me is one of the reasons I decided on the lifetime with TiVo.


Although I have had my share of problems with the Premiere, itself, the customer support/service people at TiVo are just fantastic on the phone. Fast, courteous, pleasant, easy to understand, and helpful.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Although I have had my share of problems with the Premiere, itself, the customer support/service people at TiVo are just fantastic on the phone. Fast, courteous, pleasant, easy to understand, and helpful.


Except when they change your Media Access Key rendering several Terabytes of recordings useless.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

arw03 said:


> So, hopefully my last bit of hesitation before I give in for this.
> 
> What I need to purchase is the full price $299 box with the $12 monthly or however much it is. When it gets here, I should be able to "upgrade" that plan to the lifetime subscription, and it shouldn't cost me anything extra, right? There was just something in one of the policies pages that said something about canceling a monthly subscription could incur a cost that had me a bit worried.


You _*should*_ be able to see the option in your online account to convert an unsubsidized box to Lifetime (but only within the 30-day return window) if you hate phones that much.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Except when they change your Media Access Key rendering several Terabytes of recordings useless.


Only if you forgot what your old MAK was.
I have mine written down somewhere...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Except when they change your Media Access Key rendering several Terabytes of recordings useless.


I had my MAK changed (to get old non used TiVos off my account) on my five TiVos a few years ago, within about two days all worked as normal, I never needed the old MAK, but i did have it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Except when they change your Media Access Key rendering several Terabytes of recordings useless.


Under what circumstances would they change it?


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

Lujan & WillH and any others

I bought my TiVo Premiere XL full list direct from Tivo. Paid one year subscription price.
When notice first came up of my 5/19 renewal I called and couldn't talk them into discounting the lifetime to a long time TiVo customer.

If I wait can I expect to get the discount email you mention? 
Are others getting this email more recently?


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

mriman said:


> Lujan & WillH and any others
> 
> I bought my TiVo Premiere XL full list direct from Tivo. Paid one year subscription price.
> When notice first came up of my 5/19 renewal I called and couldn't talk them into discounting the lifetime to a long time TiVo customer.
> ...


I owe some one a big Thanks just checked my emails & on March 20th the email they sent me about renewing the annual, included the Lifetime upgrade offer. I will let you know if it works.

I just got off the phone... got Lifetime for $299 + tax !!!! This "Charlie" did not hesitate a bit on the discounted price unlike who I talked too earlier (though, I did not mention the discount offer in the email at that time). Card not billed until renewal date. 30 day guarantee after that date (to change my mind about the lifetime, I guess.)

Again my TiVo was Premiere XL purchased direct from TiVo, full price. Paid 1yr to start.
Got the email two months to the day prior the renewal date. Watch your emails ... and read them completely to save $100


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Only if you forgot what your old MAK was.
> I have mine written down somewhere...


You can't change the MAK in the TiVo. Sure I can change it in TiVo Desktop, but I can't transfer it to any of the TiVos. I would have to transcode the file to be able to transfer it to any of my TiVos.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> I had my MAK changed (to get old non used TiVos off my account) on my five TiVos a few years ago, within about two days all worked as normal, I never needed the old MAK, but i did have it.


Every TiVo i've owned or sold still shows up on my account.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

unitron said:


> Under what circumstances would they change it?


There was issues with the boxes showing up so the csr changed it. Boy was I pissed.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Every TiVo i've owned or sold still shows up on my account.


That what i had and wanted to clean up my account, the only way was to open another TiVo account. TiVo then xfered all my active TiVos into that new account, than I changed the name of the old account to john smith with a fake phone number and fake E-Mail address. I than changed my new account to what it was before and all the old TiVos were gone.


----------



## arw03 (Apr 1, 2011)

mriman said:


> Watch your emails ... and read them completely to save $100


Doesn't the 1 year subscription cost more than $100? So the "savings" is really just their way of saying, "We already got plenty out of you, here's a 'discount.'"


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

arw03 said:


> Doesn't the 1 year subscription cost more than $100? So the "savings" is really just their way of saying, "We already got plenty out of you, here's a 'discount.'"


$20 x 12 = $240 (year service) + $100 box = $340 for one year. But that is because you are paying off your loan on the $100, subsidized box. It is actually a significantly better deal than paying the full/normal price: $129 (year service) + $300 box = $430.

So it is actually the people who bought the $300 box that more deserve the lifetime service discount.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

mriman said:


> I owe some one a big Thanks just checked my emails & on March 20th the email they sent me about renewing the annual, included the Lifetime upgrade offer. I will let you know if it works.
> 
> I just got off the phone... got Lifetime for $299 + tax !!!! This "Charlie" did not hesitate a bit on the discounted price unlike who I talked too earlier (though, I did not mention the discount offer in the email at that time). Card not billed until renewal date. 30 day guarantee after that date (to change my mind about the lifetime, I guess.)
> 
> ...


Your situation sounds exactly like mine. I paid for the Premiere at regular price, then paid the $129.00 for one year because TiVo was new to me (I didn't want to be stuck with lifetime not knowing anything about TiVo). I then chose to get the lifetime for $299.00. It might have cost me slightly more than some who chose lifetime right away, but I had piece of mind so to me, it was worth it.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Any discussion about adding Lifetime to a $20/month TiVo after a year carries the assumption that TiVo will still be offering it when the year is up...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pdhenry said:


> Any discussion about adding Lifetime to a $20/month TiVo after a year carries the assumption that TiVo will still be offering it when the year is up...


That is true too. They can't revoke what we already have, but they can change what services they offer at any time.


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

mriman said:


> I owe some one a big Thanks just checked my emails & on March 20th the email they sent me about renewing the annual, included the Lifetime upgrade offer. I will let you know if it works.
> 
> I just got off the phone... got Lifetime for $299 + tax !!!! This "Charlie" did not hesitate a bit on the discounted price unlike who I talked too earlier (though, I did not mention the discount offer in the email at that time). Card not billed until renewal date. 30 day guarantee after that date (to change my mind about the lifetime, I guess.)
> 
> ...


May 20th .... charged $399 !!!! for lifetime. I knew the card would not be charged until my annual service contract expired. Did not expect the Lifetime price increase to apply to someone who a month ago agreed to the $299 price. Do I have a complaint? Ouch!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mriman said:


> May 20th .... charged $399 !!!! for lifetime. I knew the card would not be charged until my annual service contract expired. Did not expect the Lifetime price increase to apply to someone who a month ago agreed to the $299 price. Do I have a complaint? Ouch!


I'd say you have a legally actionable complaint for breach of contract.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

IAAL, but not yours - the above post is more or less correct, BUT before going to see an attorney or even thinking about it, I'd recommend calling Tivo. It would probably help a lot if you had the reference number / confirmation number / whatever from your call on 4/4 or 4/5 or whatever it was. I would think they can sort you out... it might take some doing, but I would be pretty insistent that they resolve this. You agreed to the $299 price, and that should be noted on your account, at least in theory... I'm sure you can get them to honor it with enough patience. 

Bear in mind that it seems right now the CSR's are being told to push the "399/499 lifetime ONLY!" hard - and that's fine / accurate / all that - but in your case you actually DO have preexisting agreement for $299 so you should ultimately prevail, with patience and courteous explaining. Don't get upset with them, just calmly, patiently, nicely explain the situation and I'm sure it'll eventually get worked out.

Besides, remember that the #1 thing Tivo cares about anymore is paying their high-priced attorneys.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TheWGP said:


> IAAL, but not yours - the above post is more or less correct, BUT before going to see an attorney or even thinking about it, I'd recommend calling Tivo. It would probably help a lot if you had the reference number / confirmation number / whatever from your call on 4/4 or 4/5 or whatever it was. I would think they can sort you out... it might take some doing, but I would be pretty insistent that they resolve this. You agreed to the $299 price, and that should be noted on your account, at least in theory... I'm sure you can get them to honor it with enough patience.
> 
> Bear in mind that it seems right now the CSR's are being told to push the "399/499 lifetime ONLY!" hard - and that's fine / accurate / all that - but in your case you actually DO have preexisting agreement for $299 so you should ultimately prevail, with patience and courteous explaining. Don't get upset with them, just calmly, patiently, nicely explain the situation and I'm sure it'll eventually get worked out.
> 
> Besides, remember that the #1 thing Tivo cares about anymore is paying their high-priced attorneys.


May we assume that, in addition to not being mriman's attorney, you also are not one of TiVo's?


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

unitron said:


> May we assume that, in addition to not being mriman's attorney, you also are not one of TiVo's?


LOL, you may.


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

mriman said:


> I owe some one a big Thanks just checked my emails & on March 20th the email they sent me about renewing the annual, included the Lifetime upgrade offer. I will let you know if it works.
> 
> I just got off the phone... got Lifetime for $299 + tax !!!! This "Charlie" did not hesitate a bit on the discounted price unlike who I talked too earlier (though, I did not mention the discount offer in the email at that time). Card not billed until renewal date. 30 day guarantee after that date (to change my mind about the lifetime, I guess.)
> 
> ...


Remember that $399 charge that appeared on my card...

Yeah!!! Tivo "Tanner" just credited my credit card $100 !!! I think TiVo did the right thing in this case. No argument, no fuss, no muss.  :up::up::up:


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

mriman said:


> Remember that $399 charge that appeared on my card...
> 
> Yeah!!! Tivo "Tanner" just credited my credit card $100 !!! I think TiVo did the right thing in this case. No argument, no fuss, no muss.  :up::up::up:


Glad to hear it! Tivo really does usually make things right once you let them know what's up.


----------

